# Moving in July - needing advice on where to rent urgently



## JJustina (Jun 20, 2010)

I am moving to Dubai mid July as I have been offered a job at a company in media city. They will be providing accomodation for a month, which should give me enough time to find a more permanent accomodation of which they will pay for and I will have to pay back every month from my salary. The salary is USD 40K plus commission. This package includes private medical, dental insurance, the company will be sorting out all the paperwork such as my visa.
Is this enough to live there for at least a year? And where is the best place for me to live...preferably near media city?
As much advice about living in Dubai would be most grateful. Thanks.


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

best to look at in 

1. Dubai marina
2. Al Soufouh


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

40K USD is 146,000 dhs per year so 12,083 dhs per month. Let's say you re not counting the comission just in case (or put it directly towards your savings), so this is doable if you are not expecting to live a very exstravagant lifestyle. A studio in an area nearby will cost between 3,000/4,000 dhs (Al Barsha, Tecom) and 5,000/6,000 (Marina). Are they including tickets home?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

For that salary, I'd be looking at somewhere in Jumeirah Lake Towers, you get a lot for your money there, all the apartments are fairly modern and more and more amenities are opening every week. 

Depending on which end you're on, Media City is only 1/2 stops away on the nearby Metro and you can use the pedestrian bridges to cross over to the Marina for shopping, eating out, etc. 

Aim to get closer to the Marina metro station than the JLT one as the latter isn't open yet and there isn't as much up that end.


----------



## JJustina (Jun 20, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> 40K USD is 146,000 dhs per year so 12,083 dhs per month. Let's say you re not counting the comission just in case (or put it directly towards your savings), so this is doable if you are not expecting to live a very exstravagant lifestyle. A studio in an area nearby will cost between 3,000/4,000 dhs (Al Barsha, Tecom) and 5,000/6,000 (Marina). Are they including tickets home?


I'm not looking to live an extravagant lifestyle but it is important for me to have a comfortable place as it will be my permanent home for at least a year. I am looking for it to be furnished but I have read that is is rare to find a place that is - is that true?

Also what's the best way to property hunt?

Yes they do include tickets home


----------



## JJustina (Jun 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> For that salary, I'd be looking at somewhere in Jumeirah Lake Towers, you get a lot for your money there, all the apartments are fairly modern and more and more amenities are opening every week.
> 
> Depending on which end you're on, Media City is only 1/2 stops away on the nearby Metro and you can use the pedestrian bridges to cross over to the Marina for shopping, eating out, etc.
> 
> Aim to get closer to the Marina metro station than the JLT one as the latter isn't open yet and there isn't as much up that end.


My manager tells me quite a few of my colleagues have places in JLT. I have loked into it and it seems like the place to be. I am definately looking for the place to be modern, how much would it be for a furnished one bedroom apartment?

Do you know the best way to find property there?


----------



## JJustina (Jun 20, 2010)

Dubai 2106 said:


> best to look at in
> 
> 1. Dubai marina
> 2. Al Soufouh


How far is Al Soufouh from DMC? and how much?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

JJustina said:


> My manager tells me quite a few of my colleagues have places in JLT. I have loked into it and it seems like the place to be. I am definately looking for the place to be modern, how much would it be for a furnished one bedroom apartment?
> 
> Do you know the best way to find property there?


For an idea of prices, it's a good idea to have a look at the classifieds on Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com 

It's also a good place to pick up furniture if you can't get a furnished apartment.

There are lots of agents out there but I wouldn't be comfortable recommending anyone because I've never used any of them first hand and there's a lot of crooks out.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> For an idea of prices, it's a good idea to have a look at the classifieds on Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com
> 
> It's also a good place to pick up furniture if you can't get a furnished apartment.
> 
> There are lots of agents out there but I wouldn't be comfortable recommending anyone because I've never used any of them first hand and there's a lot of crooks out.


DUBIZZLE is great. I just found my flat and all the furniture on it in just under 10 days there. A good real estate company is Elysian. I dealt with a girl called RAchel from the Uk and they were simply the best in terms of helpful and professional.

Good luck!


----------



## JJustina (Jun 20, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> DUBIZZLE is great. I just found my flat and all the furniture on it in just under 10 days there. A good real estate company is Elysian. I dealt with a girl called RAchel from the Uk and they were simply the best in terms of helpful and professional.
> 
> Good luck!


That sounds promising, thank you! How much did you get your apartment for? did you have to buy all the furniture?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

JJustina said:


> That sounds promising, thank you! How much did you get your apartment for? did you have to buy all the furniture?


I got a brand new flat (Emaar), one bedroomm, 2 bathrooms, living room... for 70k in 4 cheques. You can get 65k in one cheque.
Furniture for entire flat I managed to get for 2000k plus curtains and a new mattress. 
It depends how good you are at negotiating and how lucky you get with Dubizzle!
For more info PM me.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can get 1 bedroom furnished in Jumeirah Lake Towers for dhs60k. Furnished Studios from dhs.45k


----------



## JJustina (Jun 20, 2010)

wandabug said:


> You can get 1 bedroom furnished in Jumeirah Lake Towers for dhs60k. Furnished Studios from dhs.45k


Thanks that's definately what i am looking for


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I'm currently renting in Jumeirah Lake Towers - I bedroom and 2 bathrooms for 52,000 payable in 4 checks. It wasn't furnished but I managed to go to Ikea and get all my furniture. It's a nice area to live in and very close to Media City.


----------



## JJustina (Jun 20, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> I'm currently renting in Jumeirah Lake Towers - I bedroom and 2 bathrooms for 52,000 payable in 4 checks. It wasn't furnished but I managed to go to Ikea and get all my furniture. It's a nice area to live in and very close to Media City.


So how much would you say you spent on furniture?


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Well it really depends on what you want and need. I got a bed, mattress, dining table, tv rack, rug, sofa set, 2 sets of drawers, shoe rack, and a whole lot of accessories for about 5,000AED or maybe more. But if you're looking for basic stuff you won't be spending as much. Ikea is very affordable. I also had to purchase kitchen appliances (washer, stove, fridge). I got everything for 2,500AED from Carrefour. These are things you can take with you even when you move into another apartment so it's basically like a one time buy


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Furniture can be got really cheap - especially if you check out Dubizzle for second hand. The biggest expense is TV (of course gotta be at least 46'') and kitchen appliances. If you are renting unfurnished try to get one with at least appliances included. Depends on the building as some developers sold the apartments with kitchen appliances included, some didn't.


----------

